# Condo Cruise Lines



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

condo cruise lines has bought the Orient Queen a 560ft floating gambling vessel from chinese owners and is reportedly having it converted to a Condo ship.it is getting a refurbishment at a singapore dockyard 22-25million$
a spokeswoman for the Florida division of land sales said it does not regulate condo sales on ships,so it is a caveat emptor for buyers


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

How old is the Orient Queen, former names etc?

If she's a pre 1980 ship, she might not last long due to SOLAS. It really is Caveat Emptor


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I understand that the Orient Queen is the old NCL ship Starward built in 1968. She later became Festival's Bolero. The condo cruise sharks are selling 50 year leases on these old rust buckets. In my view it is a scam and I suggest that members think hard before investing.

Fred


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

50 years?? What a scam. They planning to sail them or dock them somewhere permanently?


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Looking at the stuff being sprouted on the internet by various promoters of "CONDO CRUISE SHIPS" (Strangely enough almost 99% originating in the good-old US of A) it astonishes me that to even be considered, one has to stump up $1mill. in advance and have an income of not less than $200k p/a.

I wish I had been smart enough in my younger days to now fit into that category, surely if you are smart enough to ac***ulate the brass that these scammers require, one would think they would be equally smart enough to see these deals for what they actually are.

If ever there was an example of the old "there is one born every minute", then this has got to be an entry for first place.

Regards,
David D.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

david said:


> .....
> 
> I wish I had been smart enough in my younger days to now fit into that category, surely if you are smart enough to ac***ulate the brass that these scammers require, one would think they would be equally smart enough to see these deals for what they actually are.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily


----------

